# Piece of hardware that you will never let go



## Tameem Jedaar (31/10/17)

Not sure if such a thread exist...

What is that piece of hardware amongst the vape family that you will never let go of? No matter the age, quality or condition. Can be atomizer or mod.What about it does it make it irreplaceable or invaluable to you? 

Mine is the OG avo 24 RDTA. Still set him up every so 2 months for a week or two to just bring back those old nostalgic days from when i started out vaping..

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Tameem Jedaar said:


> Not sure if such a thread exist...
> 
> What is that piece of hardware amongst the vape family that you will never let go of? No matter the age, quality or condition. Can be atomizer or mod.What about it does it make it irreplaceable or invaluable to you?
> 
> Mine is the OG avo 24 RDTA. Still set him up every so 2 months for a week or two to just bring back those old nostalgic days from when i started out vaping..



Lovely thread @Tameem Jedaar !

Avo24 is super

On my side it would be my Reo/RM2 - for its mouth to lung perfection on strong tobaccoes
And my trusty Evod for MTL fruity menthol
And also my trusty Subtank Mini - for its reliability with decent flavour

There are a few others. 

I get so attached to some of my gear that the thought of selling it makes me very uncomfortable - lol

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TheV (31/10/17)

Nothing.
I really love the gear I currently have but I know myself... given a long enough timeline I will part with it eventually.
I will upgrade to something newer/better/different and I don't like having things just sitting around collecting dust.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rusty (31/10/17)

Grimm Greens Recoil V1 !

i have 2

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (31/10/17)

I would not part with my Mason 24 RDA for the simple reason that it has helped me take solid rankings in cloud comps,not to mention my first win.

Over and above this,I would not get rid of my Tesla Invader 2/3 for similar reasons-it has helped me win comps and it is probably the hardest hitting series mod that I have personally come across.

I am simply too attached to these 2 items and even if I upgrade in the future,I would keep them for sentimental reasons

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (31/10/17)

I am one of those hoarder tipe vapers so most probably none of my gear that I have used will be let go although I sold something for the first time since I have started vaping a pico squeeze but did not use it before I sold it or else it would have stayed.

One setup that will never be sold or given away etc. Is my original goon 24mm and my minikin v2. The goon is just one of my favorite rdas and I love it to bits compare all other rdas to its flavour and simplicity to build. The minikin was a gift from a friend and also holds a special place in my collection but it is an outstanding mod.

The latest addition to my collection that also holds a special place and wont leave ever is my newly acquired 3io rdta. This thing just delivers on flavour and I am reluctant to say but it might outperform the goon on the flavour department. Just need to get the rdta feature to work lol.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal (31/10/17)

Cool thread. For me it would be my trusty Hana mod which I have owned for around 3 years and is still in service, and my sub tank minis with Trinity bell caps, which I still consider to be excellent little tanks. I generally do not sell gear that is not being used, I pass it on to family/friends to try and spread the vaping gospel.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (31/10/17)

Mine would be my OG Goon 24. By far one of the most versatile pieces of gear I've ever owned. It can do flavour and clouds and doesn't stop working!
I may need to replace the clamps soon though...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir (31/10/17)

Hadaly RDA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bizkuit (31/10/17)

My Hotcig r150 and avo24. The rest of my vape gear is fair game.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/10/17)

Mine has to be the split-atty. Havent gotten better flavour from anything else.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/10/17)

Nice thread. 

For me it has to be my subtank minis. Released almost three years ago, they were probably the first tank to offer prebuilt coils, and the option to build your own on a RBA base. This was truly groundbreaking stuff. 

Do yourself a favour and look at some of the January 2015 reviews of the subtank mini. Some reviewers speak of "...massive airflow...and ...huge bore drip tip". Little did they know that we now have drip tips the size of dustbin lids, and tornado volume airflow. Rip Trippers uses the "new" blue screwdriver to wrap a coil. Only three years ago, but geological time in terms of vaping !


As one vaping journalist says, "...they owe it all to the Subtank Mini for breaking down the barrier and showing vapers that you can have your cake and eat it too....This is a must own device for all vaping aficionados. It's non-negotiable". 

I still use my top and sub tanks from time to time. The flavor is excellent (given their vintage status) and for a low wattage DL vape they are still up there. 

How many three year old RTAs are still regularly used today ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Nice thread.
> 
> For me it has to be my subtank minis. Released almost three years ago, they were probably the first tank to offer prebuilt coils, and the option to build your own on a RBA base. This was truly groundbreaking stuff.
> 
> ...



*Big *respect for the Subtank Mini @Puff the Magic Dragon 
Thanks for posting - it was a great read
Love that device!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (31/10/17)

OG Avo24 for me!. 
And my raw stripped hohm slice will sit in the toolbox as a backup to a backup.

And the Leprechaun squonker because I had my name engraved so now can't sell it to anyone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DoubleD (31/10/17)

Great thread @Tameem Jedaar 

I couldn't let go of my 2 Reo SL's and O16's, it's just not happening lol

And of course my Atomic RDA which was my first dripper, thanks to a pif from Gazzacpt, the man, the myth, the legend

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (31/10/17)

Tough question! I'd probably hang on to my Reo until the end of time - because it'll most likely still be around till the end of time!

But I still have my original griffin 22mm. That's where it started for me. A friend of mine is using it at the moment, but I'll never get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Scissorhands (31/10/17)

Uhhh . . . Only one?

Im going with the OL16

Everything has some room for improvement but the OL16 has been perfected for its purpose imo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mahir (31/10/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Tough question! I'd probably hang on to my Reo until the end of time - because it'll most likely still be around till the end of time!
> 
> But I still have my original griffin 22mm. That's where it started for me. A friend of mine is using it at the moment, but I'll never get rid of it.



Griffin 22 was amazing, better than most of the new RTAs coming out of China

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Sash (31/10/17)

TheV said:


> Nothing.
> I really love the gear I currently have but I know myself... given a long enough timeline I will part with it eventually.
> I will upgrade to something newer/better/different and I don't like having things just sitting around collecting dust.


I am one foot in this camp. Currently considering trying out a new dripper. Looking for some recommendations..#flavourchase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/10/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (31/10/17)

My Reos and don't ask me to choose one

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/17)

Avril my engraved REO. No pics because I’m on a boat.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/10/17)

Was chatting to @TheV this afternoon and I came to the conclusion that 2 BBs, my 2 sqounkers (VTInbox & Therion) and two other “normal” mods are the minimum that I can get away with. I had the experience of my only mod packing up here in Nigeria, and I will never be stranded like that again. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (31/10/17)

Ammit 22mm RTA - Subtank & Toptank Mini

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (31/10/17)

No words needed for this badboy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (1/11/17)

Tameem Jedaar said:


> Not sure if such a thread exist...
> 
> What is that piece of hardware amongst the vape family that you will never let go of? No matter the age, quality or condition. Can be atomizer or mod.What about it does it make it irreplaceable or invaluable to you?
> 
> Mine is the OG avo 24 RDTA. Still set him up every so 2 months for a week or two to just bring back those old nostalgic days from when i started out vaping..


Probably my SX mini Q class,it just outright performs.The quality warrants the price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (1/11/17)

Sash said:


> I am one foot in this camp. Currently considering trying out a new dripper. Looking for some recommendations..#flavourchase


@Sash ,the sxk Hadaly is a great single coil rda for flavor and bang for the buck, trust me or check out the forums thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/11/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tai (1/11/17)

Rose3 rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/11/17)

Mine would have to be my Subtank Minis! I haven't used them in a while, and chatting to @baardbek this weekend inspired me to try it again, although I got distracted by the bellcap and the ease of a commercial coil...





Subtank love is for life!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (1/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Mine would have to be my Subtank Minis! I haven't used them in a while, and chatting to @baardbek this weekend inspired me to try it again, although I got distracted by the bellcap and the ease of a commercial coil...
> 
> View attachment 112015
> 
> ...


I would love a setup like this - timeless, especially the ST with Bell Cap, always wanted the combo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/11/17)

Caramia said:


> I would love a setup like this - timeless, especially the ST with Bell Cap, always wanted the combo


No can has!!! 

It is funny how some pieces are timeless though, the things I have got more recently almost have a disposable quality to it, or maybe that's just because I've been making bad decisions!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance (1/11/17)

Gear comes and goes but we do form bonds with some items. For me my subtanks are what got me off smoking, I am very sentimental about them. My OBS Crius tanks paved the way to "advanced" vaping and the OBS Engine Nano's signify me reaching a level of stability and an end to searching for "better" atomisers.

My Skar, Therion and Lavabox represent the same in mods as the Engines do for tanks. A VTC Mini being the Subtank level mod.

I have various other tanks and mods which I hoard because that is what I do but the above will stay for sure. If i were forced to only keep one setup it would be the Therion with an Engine.

And then along came the BB...

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tameem Jedaar (1/11/17)

Stosta said:


> No can has!!!
> 
> It is funny how some pieces are timeless though, the things I have got more recently almost have a disposable quality to it, or maybe that's just because I've been making bad decisions!



Defs some things seeming disposable. I enjoy customizing the attys a little. The first to go are the screws. Not sure why the whole "heat treated" hype makes a difference, the screws still tend to give in fairly quickly on past attys. So what i do it get rid of it, take a walk to the hardware store get me some real screws. Next are the orings. 

These small things tends to make my percieved lifespan of an atty much longer.. right now my all day atty is a peerless SE.. yeah budget atty right! But actually a vrey pleasurable vape and would be lasting me a lifetime.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/17)

BB with Flo
Kayfun 5 with Ohmsmium

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WernerK (1/11/17)

Wotofo Sapor RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sash (1/11/17)

kev mac said:


> @Sash ,the sxk Hadaly is a great single coil rda for flavor and bang for the buck, trust me or check out the forums thread.


Hey @kev mac 
Yes it was suggested to me by someone else as well. Any idea where I can find it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree the sea gull will miss you @Rob Fisher when you give him away to another owner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## 5p1nn3k0p (2/11/17)

Mine would have to be my pharaoh rda, just absolutely love the thing....

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Gear comes and goes but we do form bonds with some items. For me my subtanks are what got me off smoking, I am very sentimental about them. My OBS Crius tanks paved the way to "advanced" vaping and the OBS Engine Nano's signify me reaching a level of stability and an end to searching for "better" atomisers.
> 
> My Skar, Therion and Lavabox represent the same in mods as the Engines do for tanks. A VTC Mini being the Subtank level mod.
> 
> ...



So true @Raindance 
The "attachment factor" is strong on my side too
And for me its also the pleasant memories of vape meets etc with particular devices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (2/11/17)

My Reo donated to me by RMG




What a day that was, ppl new to the forum can read about it here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-strange-thing.t7388/

I am in the works of reviving her with a new tank and new inners

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## kev mac (3/11/17)

Sash said:


> Hey @kev mac
> Yes it was suggested to me by someone else as well. Any idea where I can find it?


I bought mine at the local B+M,@Sash .I think @antonherbst may own one and maybe he or one of your local forum pals can guide you to one,I also like the G series a lot but don't know it's pros and cons. Plus since the Q is just about a year old you may get a good price on one as I did.Good luck,i hope you can find one,keep us posted.
P.S. I googled it and a few notable retailers in the States have stock for about $149.USD if you can't find it locally. If I can be of service in that respect please feel free to PM me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/11/17)

@Sash and @kev mac i have just read your reply threads and Sash i am not sure what you want? Is it the sxk hadaly or the sxmini qclass? The sxk hadaly i do not own but the sxmini qclass i do. I absolutely love it. I like the sx so much i decided to sell a dna board mod over it. Now i am busy boing a custom paint job on the panels to make it absolutely mine forever. Sash all i say is you will not be disapointed. It feels great and performs like a monster. It is a stunning mod. Ask in the wanted thread maybe an owner of one would sell his to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (3/11/17)

kev mac said:


> I bought mine at the local B+M,@Sash .I think @antonherbst may own one and maybe he or one of your local forum pals can guide you to one,I also like the G series a lot but don't know it's pros and cons. Plus since the Q is just about a year old you may get a good price on one as I did.Good luck,i hope you can find one,keep us posted.
> P.S. I googled it and a few notable retailers in the States have stock for about $149.USD if you can't find it locally. If I can be of service in that respect please feel free to PM me.


Thanks @kev mac , I didnt even realise you were in the states. I will definitely give you a shout if I battle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (3/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> @Sash and @kev mac i have just read your reply threads and Sash i am not sure what you want? Is it the sxk hadaly or the sxmini qclass? The sxk hadaly i do not own but the sxmini qclass i do. I absolutely love it. I like the sx so much i decided to sell a dna board mod over it. Now i am busy boing a custom paint job on the panels to make it absolutely mine forever. Sash all i say is you will not be disapointed. It feels great and performs like a monster. It is a stunning mod. Ask in the wanted thread maybe an owner of one would sell his to you.


Hey @antonherbst Ill message you. Was looking for a lekker RDA/RDTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/11/17)

For me it's my RX200s. It's "never say die" with that thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (5/11/17)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> For me it's my RX200s. It's "never say die" with that thing.


It's funny cause the rx200 got a lot of flack over the 510 issue and such,but I got mine when they first came out and it's been a horse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/11/17)

kev mac said:


> It's funny cause the rx200 got a lot of flack over the 510 issue and such,but I got mine when they first came out and it's been a horse.



A rather large and bulky horse in my view @kev mac 

Mine has behaved, thankfully no 510 issues but i havent put on and off too many atties
It has had my Avo24 on it for ages and is home bound

Not too happy with its battery life though
Oh, and it somehow damaged one of the wraps on one of my LG chocolate HG2 batts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tameem Jedaar (6/11/17)

BUMP...

Anyone here prefer to keep an atty or mod simply on aesthetics over performance?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (6/11/17)

I was looking at my collection this past weekend, and realised I'm a bit of an antique collector 

The ones I hope to never do without:


Reo Grand OG LP
Viscous Ant Cyclone (Cyclops) Gold with that Drip Tip they were paired with in Silver. A real beauty of an RDA, and such a great vape for my style.

Odin RDA (clone, but outstanding quality)
Snow Wolf Mini 

And I have "a thing" for Geek Vape RTA's.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Alex (6/11/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I was looking at my collection this past weekend, and realised I'm a bit of an antique collector
> 
> The ones I hope to never do without:
> 
> ...



I have a similar sentiment

Ones I hope to never do without>

Reo Grand LP x 2
Nuppin x 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (6/11/17)

Alex said:


> I have a similar sentiment
> 
> Ones I hope to never do without>
> 
> ...



I had a toke on those Nuppins. They are bloody nice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/17)

I’m a bit of a hoarder and often take stuff out of the display cabinet to sell but then I remember the good times I had with the setup and can’t part with it. I even have my gold snow wolf mini that died from a juice overflow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I was looking at my collection this past weekend, and realised I'm a bit of an antique collector
> 
> The ones I hope to never do without:
> 
> ...



You and I @rogue zombie 
Antique collecting is great - if you keep the gems!
Your devices you list above are all classics!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I’m a bit of a hoarder and often take stuff out of the display cabinet to sell but then I remember the good times I had with the setup and can’t part with it. I even have my gold snow wolf mini that died from a juice overflow.



You... a hoarder... no way

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kev mac (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> A rather large and bulky horse in my view @kev mac
> 
> Mine has behaved, thankfully no 510 issues but i havent put on and off too many atties
> It has had my Avo24 on it for ages and is home bound
> ...


Oh for sure it is a flawed beast,but credit must be given as this was heralded at it's introduction as a game changer with it's 3 cell design and bang for the buck price.I think Wismec fails to learn from it's success and rushed different versions out that were flawed compared to the original that has served me quite well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

kev mac said:


> Oh for sure it is a flawed beast,but credit must be given as this was heralded at it's introduction as a game changer with it's 3 cell design and bang for the buck price.I think Wismec fails to learn from it's success and rushed different versions out that were flawed compared to the original that has served me quite well.



Point taken @kev mac 
I think you are right - it was one of the first three cell mods to hit our local market here
I recall lots of excitement at the time for the "Rolo" with its unusual shape 
There was even an explanation of how strong this shape was and that it was used in some other construction application to good effect...

I do quite like it but it stays at home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

There’s a good chance I might change my mind as I try other tanks over time, but I am really loving my Nautilus 2 tank  and I don’t see myself parting with it any time soon. With my Aspire Athos tank, I took one look at the coil build and promptly put it back in its box!  That thing intimidates me! I do plan to give it a go at some stage, but right now my Nautilus is my staple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (23/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I’m a bit of a hoarder and often take stuff out of the display cabinet to sell but then I remember the good times I had with the setup and can’t part with it. I even have my gold snow wolf mini that died from a juice overflow.



I would replace "hoarder" with "meseum keeper".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

